#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Dangerous

## 38special

I hear a lot of folks talk about how dangerous it is down in the south near the Malaysia border.  Anyone out there have firsthand experience/stories they wouldn't mind sharing?

----------


## 38special

How real is the possibility of getting shot/blown up/kidnapped down there (meaning the Thailand-Malaysia border)?

----------


## terry57

Ive traveled by train from Malaysia through to Thailand quite a few times. 

The line that's runs up to Had Yai from Penang is no problem and that border is secure.

Had Yai has been the victim of bombings lately and and a few times before but generally OK.  

The other spur line " Jungle Route " runs up the east coast to where it all kicks of on the Thai side.  Ive traveled this route also.

Tourists are stopped from entering the provinces where all the trouble is and cannot pass into Thailand on this route.

So to answer your question its no problems for tourists up there either.

----------


## terry57

> How real is the possibility of getting shot/blown up/kidnapped down there (meaning the Thailand-Malaysia border)?



Only if ones a fuk wit and sneaks into provinces where Tourists are forbidden to go.

Other wise one will never encounter any problems what so ever.

----------


## pickel

> How real is the possibility of getting shot/blown up/kidnapped down there (meaning the Thailand-Malaysia border)?


It's real, but it's probably more dangerous crossing the street in Bangkok.




> Only if ones a fuk wit and sneaks into provinces where Tourists are forbidden to go.


Tourists aren't forbidden to go to the southern provinces. I have a good friend from Yala, and will some day go visit them there.

----------


## neemo

Take your 38 special friend along for the journey and you'll be safe.

----------


## dirk diggler

I went to Sungai Kolok in Naratiwat (right on the border) for 3 days to help out a friend who needed a teacher/white person to help out at an English camp. 2k per day and put up in the Genting Hotel/Complex. 

The place was nuts.

The school had armed guards at either end of the street and more at the gate.

The walls had more bullet holes than Prague.

Army trucks screeching around corners at high speed every minute.

People crossing the street to stay the fuck away from me.

7/11 serving me straight away to get me the fuck out of there.

Felt like a target.

Played dodge ball and performed magic tricks.

Had a great time.

(I'm not a teacher)

----------


## Bettyboo

Would you accept a fulltime position down there, Dirk?

----------


## flyfisher davis

> I hear a lot of folks talk about how dangerous it is down in the south near the Malaysia border.  Anyone out there have firsthand experience/stories they wouldn't mind sharing?


Best you read more news...
 :mid:

----------


## mustafa goze

"Tourists are stopped from entering the provinces where all the trouble is and cannot pass into Thailand on this route."

quite untrue.

more military presence all over even in the cities. more tension all over as well.

life goes on but at a slower more cautious pace.

no one is at ease given the spate of bombings and very recent shootings much of which never gets attended to much by the rest of thailand.

ZERO mention of kidnappings or incidents there of. roadside bombs are the real fear.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Be over the border at Sadao 5 time in 2 year, no problem
The last time was 3 week ago. :Smile:

----------


## dirk diggler

> Would you accept a fulltime position down there, Dirk?


Nah, though I know a guy who was on that same camp as me who did take a full time job there.

Morale is at an all time low, I'll bet just about everyone knows somebody that has been killed. 




> Be over the border at Sadao 5 time in 2 year, no problem
> The last time was 3 week ago.


Sadao is in Songkhla.

That's kinda like saying you fucked an Aussie bird from Tasmania. It doesn't count.

Anyway, gimme a shout next time you're in town!

----------


## Drainpipe

> Sadao is in Songkhla.  That's kinda like saying you fucked an Aussie bird from Tasmania. It doesn't count.


I fucked a nice girl in Songkla

It counted, really

----------

